
Symbiosis of Docker and Perl [video] - szabgab
https://codeandtalk.com/v/yapc-eu-2016/miroslav-tynovsky-symbiosis-of-docker-and-perl-yapceurope-2016
======
tyingq
I like Perl, but I don't see why it would be any more "symbiotic" with Docker
than any other language.

This is really just a talk on one approach to do microservices with Perl.

~~~
mhd
High-falutin' titles seem to sell better (as opposed to"Using Docker with
Perl"), never mind that English doesn't seem to be his first language. The
talk itself seems to be on the pragmatic side, though (unsurprisingly when it
comes to Perl).

Although one could make a point that symbiosis often involves quite different
organisms, and pairing one of the currently hyped buzzwords with the language
that last was really popular when CGIs ruled the earth might come close to
that.

------
ende
I don't use Perl much these days, but 10 years ago I would have really
benefited from containerization of Perl code. That said, Perl really does
become rather unmanageable for any sizable project, and was probably best used
as a light weight scripting language with a great regex engine. For that
limited type of use case, [https://perlbrew.pl](https://perlbrew.pl) is a very
handy tool.

On a semi-related note about Perl and later technologies, I was somewhat
surprised Perl didn't receive more of a second wind from the early Hadoop days
with 'hadoop streaming'. It seems they would have complemented each other
well.

(edit: added that last paragraph)

~~~
greglindahl
You might want to check out one of the companies that has a large codebase in
perl. blekko managed to build a nosql database and a million-line search
engine without much technical trouble.

------
alex-2k1
Plague and Rabies : better together.

------
Thaxll
Well I don't want to be the one to say it but Perl is pretty much dead, it has
been replaced by Python in the last 8years or so.

~~~
throwaway7645
A common observation, but I'm not sure how true it is. Python has much more
share on things like reddit and on the TIOBE rankings, but it too is dead.
Nobody likes Python3 which broke backwards compatibility for Unicode and is
significantly slower than 2.x. None of the plans to JIT it have taken off. It
doesn't scale. Perl isn't really any better here, but Perl6 is a completely
different language than Perl5 that fixes many pain points and if ever
successfully optimized might end up being the one scripting language to rule
them all ;) (it has a bumpy road though). TLDR: Python has a lot of share, but
no real future. It's not dead, but a dead-end (same as Perl5 long-term, but
for now it is surprisingly active and well supported). Lots of new projects
are done in Perl5 btw. One I'm particularly excited about is TauStation (SciFi
text MMORPG).

------
smoyer
Microservices are rarely extraction __or __reporting ... seems like a horrible
misuse of the language (CRUD).

~~~
JadeNB
> Microservices are rarely extraction or reporting

Perl is just Perl now, just as LISP is now just Lisp; Perl is not, if it ever
was, the "Practical Extraction and Reporting Language", any more than Lisp is
now "LISt Processing".

~~~
mhd
And if we're talking about the other version of the acronym, then Perl is
_ideal_ for webservices and related technologies. Listing rubbish is what a
lot of the modern web seems all about.

~~~
imglorp
That, and swiss army chainsaw.

